# Whats it take to join the LSers?



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I humbily walk in with my tail between my legs to say HI. I will be firing up my Arsito LS Mike tomorrow night.
Its charging now..

How many times should we burn our fingures before we become good?

I guess I will eat all my diesel jokes now , ha????


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

So were you able to get some gas from the places I mentioned?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, it's pretty exciting the first time! Just follow those steps I gave you and you should be fine. Doing it on blocks in the shop? Main thing is to keep the fuel tank bath warm. Have a syringe for that, makes it easier. That metal funnel is a pain in the ___. GOes a little faster if you microwave the DISTILLED WATER first, then pour in about 450 ml.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

The main thing to remember is that when you do make a mistake...........................it's no big deal. I have been live steaming now for about 10 years and I still do a lot of "Not so smart" things.







Just the other day while steaming my Aster Mike I began to wonder why I was loosing pressure. I then realized that I had started running without filling the tender with water so nothing was being pumped to the boiler. I was in too big a hurry to get the engine running and missed that "important" detail. Take your time and have fun.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason 
No I was told you could use natural gas, so i loaded up on the baked beans, and farted in cans and pressuized it . its FREE!!!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

AAIIIIEEEE! The man HAS entered into the Light! Welcome Brother!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeh, but did you use the right kind of beans? Cook them the correct time and temp?


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 10/26/2008 9:39 PM
Yeh, but did you use the right kind of beans? Cook them the correct time and temp?

Boston style Baked Beans (From the Old Fannie Farmer cookbook) with lots of Molasses and a couple of Ham Hocks all done in a slow cooker overnight. I did that recipe for years for Scout camp, everyone sleeping outside in tents NO FLAMES ALLOWED IN TENT, never had anyone turn down seconds.
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you ever learn everything there is to know about LS, you will probably be the first. Personally I like having to constantly learn new things, so this seems to be the place for me.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10/26/2008 7:42 PM
Jason 
No I was told you could use natural gas, so i loaded up on the baked beans, and farted in cans and pressuized it . its FREE!!!!

One thing is for sure you guy's are sure full of beans anyway!!LOL The Regal http://blueregal.angelfire.com


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the potential for major changes at NTCGRR... 

Andre`


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Marty. No dismal jokes, I promise.









I can recommend two things based upon my own experience...


1 - make sure all steam pressure is gone from the boiler and it's cooled down BEFORE you remove the filler plug. I didn't do that once (being in a hurry to refill and run again), and the filler plug blew skyward about 25 feet, accompanied by a blast of very hot water. Fortunately I wasn't hit nor burned.








2 - be careful with open flame around butane. I filled #21's gas tank, which sits inside an outer tank. As butane is heavier than air, the outer tank also filled with vapor. When I lit the fire through the smokebox door (in the rear on #21), I had the flame set too high and it caught the vapor in the outer tank which went up with a WOOSH!! I got minor singing of the eyebrows out of that one, and though it wasn't all that visible (it didn't completely remove my eyebrows or anything), my nostrils were filled with the smell of burnt hair for the next hour or two.









Just exercise a little care and you'll have a ball!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 10/26/2008 6:40 PM
I humbily walk in with my tail between my legs to say HI. I will be firing up my Arsito LS Mike tomorrow night.
Its charging now..

How many times should we burn our fingures before we become good?

I guess I will eat all my diesel jokes now , ha????


Welcome aboard. You don't have to burn your fingers at all, although it probably going to happen. You are going to like this steam stuff a lot. I suspect your brightly polished brass rail will tarnish and cover with oily dirt soon. 


Have fun, I know you will, Bob


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty
Pick a number

One of the best ways to become acquainted with a live steam engine is to put it on rollers and go through the steps of water, oil, fire along with learning the controls.
Probably the most frustrating aspect is the "gas flow" problem. Make sure to bleed off the liquid gas, once you cannot see the gas then you will get a good light. In fact, the best thing to do is to clean the gas tank to get rid of any solder crap by washing it out with acetone then drying it (if you are patient enough).Where you are located will need to utilize warm water bath and the Aristocraft system is very poor in keeping the gas flow once it chills.
You will get alot of condensation out the stack at first, so fire clear the cylinders (condensation) then refuel and relight the burners. There are quite a few improvements that can be done: reduction of steam oil flow, steam heat instead of water bath, insulation of front, quick disconnect water bottle combined with goodall valve for continued boiler filling during run, and finally a good whistle!

Enjoy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As a beginner I took and tried to adhear to many folks advice.
I bought a couple of 2.1 oz cans locally just to fire it up.
As I was preping the loco I tried to remember everything.
But I made notes.
I could not remember anyone saying how much the tender water holds. 1/4 learned the hard way.
I forgot to turn down the burner because I kept hitting Emercy stop button on the control which is habit.
I thought the thing was burning up when smoke came from everywhere.
I killed the gas.

Once I started to reheat I ran out of gas cause I could not tell how much was going in.









Plus over night charging, nothing tells you how to turn off the LEDs when not in use. (I found switch it to charge)










I had to open the shop doors. 
I ran both ways for couple of minutes then I turned off the burner and then ran it till the presure was 0.
enough for the first try.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, is that the Aristo LS Mikado? 
I'm lookin' at one of those myself... Manfred keep nudging me towards the Dark Side..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!

It probably ran kind'a "lopey" with the wheels dangling at the extent of their suspension (such as it is) but at least it RAN.

He has seen the Light... as evidenced by the beams shining in the window in the haze.... what'er you burning in there... Old rubber tires?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Your'e live steamer when the cops keep retaking your fingerprints and only get inkbloops!!! 
get that firebox glowing Marty!! 
Good move!! 
Manfred Diel 
SA# 1313


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Marty! Now you are a REAL train guy.  Might get some rollers, makes for easier running.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

See I like seeing folks enjoy live steam but for me I did not like the idea of running after it all the time on my RR. My RR is not designed for that.
This covers all the bases, and it DOESN'T have a girly name.. Mike...


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty if you keep taking advice from Jerry Barnes you will end up running some of those eggers too. Then you will be using the "C" word.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

C word,,,NEVER 

I no soon type out windy , then it stops. 
SO 

















Front end is off, I need to fix that. 

But it slows on curves and as of tonight would not go up my 1.5% new branch line???? By itself???


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good lots of steam. On the pilot I put in heavier spring


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron and I double headed up it fine, slipped some on running by ourselves. Might boost your safety gauge a half turn so you have more pressure. It's under the front dome. Unscrew the top part, you will see two little holes, use the little silver tool with two tits on it(may have to bend/file them some) and turn it a half turn. This will raise the pressure a bit before the safety blows. Most people do this. Pretty good plumes! Don't forget to change the steam oil every other run or so. Jerry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty
Need to adjust the safety valve on the top of the engine that is what Jerry was referring to. You can use a large set of tweezers to move the setting and I recommend 60 PSI. (probably factory set at 40-45 psi).


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

To be a live steamer requires some change in habits. 

Watch the videos in the disaster thread. Notice where the guy wisely reconsiders catching the loco as it falls off the track.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

change steam oil?? man , so much work.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

But it slows on curves and as of tonight would not go up my 1.5% new branch line???? 




Remember, your new steam engine is a force engine, and it's speed is just the force it's applying vs the drag. You're used to electric trains that adjust their torque according to the load by drawing more or less current.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

See Marty, running a steamer gives you an appreciation of why the RR's switched to diesel!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty when I was there I ran all the lines including the new high line and never had a problem with the LS. It ran steady however I did not have any cars in tow. Looks like you need to work over the fron pilot. If you had a sparky Mike you could see what needs to be done to correct the problem. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the PDF of the Mikado and look at the front truck. I modified mine to have the piece it rubs on, also put in a stronger spring(Aristo psngr) Jerry


----------



## Slick (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the "Darkside" Enjoy! Between this forum and a couple of others you will have a great storehouse of help.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also grind out the ribs on the under side of the pilot which also gives better clearance for the front pilot truck. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
you did not say which way to turn it?? clockwsie or counter. See you steam guys leave out those little important details...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

The first thing you need to do when you join the LS, is give me all your battery trains so there is no going back!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you should have got in on the ground floor and you would be up and running.







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

another wek or so it may go into classified


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah don't tell me another party pooper. Got to have patience.







Later RJD


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty
I'll put a pre-auction bid of $250.00 for it with free shipping


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll give ya $255.00 .


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty...hehehe I find it hard to believe that you found the patiences to fire it up..hehehe!

What happened to I like to run for a couple of trips then park the train..hehehe!

You don't have the time to do it...

BUT it is comical to hear you tried it! again...hehehe!

Little brown dude in Bellevue

Bubba


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, turn it clockwise, that tightens it and will raise the pressure it blows at.


----------

